# How to add additional riders in the partner app?



## spdrcr771 (May 8, 2016)

I just started driving this weekend & i had several fares that had more than one rider. But i couldnt figure out how to add the additional riders to the fare... I just took them anyway. Ive searched all the help topics from the dashboard, but have not found a tutorial or answer. Ive searche Youtube also...?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

you don't.

1 to 4 pax, same price.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

spdrcr771 said:


> I just started driving this weekend & i had several fares that had more than one rider. But i couldnt figure out how to add the additional riders to the fare... I just took them anyway. Ive searched all the help topics from the dashboard, but have not found a tutorial or answer. Ive searche Youtube also...?


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I only have 4 seat belts open and therefore only 4 are allowed in. If I should pick up 5 or more, there is an option (Android) in the help section that you can state that you picked up more passengers. I don't know if this changed with the newest release of the app but you can always start there for any future questions.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Which only works if you are also an XL vehicle. A car running as X only should never take more than 4 pax.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Which only works if you are also an XL vehicle. A car running as X only should never take more than 4 pax.


I forgot to add that to my post. Thank you.


----------

